# Georges Hall



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I've heard Bankstown is not the best area, but that Georges Hall is okay. Anyone know?


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Nothing that is close to Bankstown is a good area 

Do you want to move there?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Hmm still better than Liverpool or Sutherland hehe .... Or Auburn for that matter

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## ozzy (Jun 8, 2013)

Boboa said:


> Hmm still better than Liverpool or Sutherland hehe .... Or Auburn for that matter
> 
> This is not an immigration advice


Liverpool itself is rough, but there are outter suburbs (still within liverpool area tho) which are good


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

CollegeGirl said:


> I've heard Bankstown is not the best area, but that Georges Hall is okay. Anyone know?


What are you looking for....
What do call a "good area"......

I think Georges Hall is a fine area....and there are good areas of Bankstown....

But - I live in a "rough" area near Liverpool where the neighbours know each other by first names, the street is clean & quiet and the kids school is great.
Property prices are rising and rent income is good.
No problems at all.....

It all depends on what you want.....very subjective most times...  

If you get it wrong then you can always move.....!

My 2c....


----------

